# Estate Sale AMF Roadmaster Voyager



## Hitz (Nov 21, 2015)

Just picked up this bike for $10.  Can anyone tell me anything about it?  I think it is missing a chain guard.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 21, 2015)

It didn't have a chain guard.  That is what the disc on the crank is for.  It is also a lightweight not a middleweight bike.  Good bike for $10 but not worth a lot more than that.  I think the bike is least completely there.  It looks like it was bought and almost never riden.  Roger


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 21, 2015)

BMA/6 decal dates it to 71-79. AMF came out with this middle/light weight hybrid. I have one with a more typical frame, also seems like it wasn't rode much.


----------



## Hitz (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks to everyone.  Is there anyway to know what year this one was made?  With the unique chain ring, I would think it could be identified.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 21, 2015)

This is a phenomenal piece.
a true 'survivor'
I like the headbadge!
NICE!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 1, 2015)

Can't get too many things nowadays for $10. You got a cool bike to ride, enjoy it.


----------



## morton (Dec 2, 2015)

Hitz said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Is there anyway to know what year this one was made?  With the unique chain ring, I would think it could be identified.




I've seen these before and they have the most unique rear dropout arrangement in all of bikedom!


----------

